# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Anavar FAQ - A great read.

## XBiker

Alright guys, I have seen a lot of ?'s concerning anavar lately.

If I were to be stranded on an island with only one AAS to choose, I would take var over everything else. Why??

It's an oral, so no poking. It's a mild drug and is only slightly liver toxic. It makes you strong, lean, hard, and no aggression (IMO). If anything, it makes me feel jolly and warm.  :Big Grin: 

This was originally posted by Twitched over at Elite.

Enjoy!

FAQ 



*Is oxandrolone an effective bridge?* 

See "Does anavar supress your HPTA". 

*What is the highest recommended dose for bodybuilding purposes?*

From my research, the consensus is that anything over 80mg shows extreme diminishing returns. 

*Does oxandrolone supress your HPTA (natural testosterone production)?* 

Yes. Research shows as little as 2.5mg can supress in some folks. As far as the effects of this lowered test production, at 40mg a day, I would say that it's pretty much split evenly. Half of people will attest to loss of sex drive and testicular shrinkage late cycle, while about half attest that they retained sexual drive without any shrinkage. Bridging users be forewarned. 

Reference: (Effect of low dose oxandrolone and testosterone treatment on the pituitary-testicular and GH axes in boys with constitutional delay of growth and puberty. Crowne EC, Wallace WH, Moore C, Mitchell R, Robertson WH, Holly JM, Shalet SM. ) 

*Is clomid needed post cycle?* 

Yes. This should be apparent from the above question. You may find that 50mg/day for two weeks is enough however. 

*Oxandrolone and liver damage. What's the deal?* 

There is room for serious debate here. Oxandroline is 17-alpha-alkylated, so it's starting off on a bad foot. Oxandrolone has shown to cause liver values to sway outside of the "normal zone" for some posters (which may or may not indicate liver toxicity, this is debatable), however, the insert also states that oxandrolone can alter blood test results. I would treat this drug as liver toxic, supplimenting with a lot of ALA, Liver Detox, etc. However, this drug has also been used at 80mg/day to treat (and reverse!) liver damage in alcohol abusers. Hard to say what this means. My advice is to play it safe and treat it like any other 17aa oral. 

Reference: (1: Am J Gastroenterol 1991 Sep;86(9):1200-8, A randomized, controlled trial of treatment of alcoholic hepatitis with parenteral nutrition and oxandrolone. I. Short-term effects on liver function. Bonkovsky HL, Fiellin DA, Smith GS, Slaker DP, Simon D, Galambos JT.) 


*Cholesterol? Heart attack time?* 

User experience seems to point to the fact that prolonged use does bring your good cholesterol down and your bad cholesterol up. Take your flax seed oil. 

"Also, because oral steroids can decrease the "good" HDL cholesterol and increase the "bad" LDL cholesterol, oral steroids can increase the risk of cardiovascular disease (CVD). If you use oral anabolic steroids consider taking 400 to 800 IU of Vitamin E, and 1,000 to 2,000 mg. of Vitamin C with each meal. These vitamin antioxidants help to protect cholesterol from the oxidation that is associated with CVD." 

(Oxandrin May Cause Liver Toxicity, by Michael Mooney (Original article in issue #7, October, 1998. Updated July, 2001) 

*Will grapefruit speed absorbtion?* 

Naringen present in grapefruit juice has shown to increase absorbtion of 17 alpha-ethinylestradiol (EE2), however, it is pure speculation as to its effects are similar in 17-alpha-alkylated substances. Hey, it cant hurt! 

(Can grapefruit juice influence ethinylestradiol bioavailability? Author: Weber A; J¨ager R; B¨orner A; Klinger G; Vollanth R; Matthey K; Balogh A) 


*What about the different brands of Oxandrolone floating around? What to choose?* 

** "10mg tabs" Street price: ~$.40/"10mg" 

This product must be chewed says the "manufacturer". This product is underdosed, and of dubious purity and consistency. Lab results on a test done on another board showed the pills to contain a little over 4mg of oxandrolone. 

BTG/SPA 2.5mg tabs. Street price: 1-2$ per pill. 

Exceptional results can be obtained with this product using signifigantly lower doses (e.g. 25mg instead of 40mg). This can probobly be attributed to greater absorbtion via proprietary "delivery systems". Outstanding product if you can afford it. 

Spanish Generic 10mg caps. Street price: $1/cap. 

Nothing but positive feedback so far. Tested within pharm. margin of error (+-10%). Here are the results. These are great if you can still get them. 

Percentage OX: 4.42% 
Percentage moisture: 2.1% 

Total OX content: 9.55mg 

(Credit goes to Fonz.) 

Ttokkyo Labs. 5mg tabs. Street price: around 1.50 each. 

Consistent, well dosed product. Does not seem to have the absorbtion or potency of the BTG/SPA product. Because of the extreme cost, I would never choose this over BTG or SPA except for availability issues. 

*Side effects?* 

Common side effects you should be prepared for: Appetite loss, stomach discomfort, increase skin "grease". I personally suffered extreme loss of appetite, but no stomach discomfort. Appetite came back in 1 week. 

Rarer side effects: acne 

Overall, this is an extremely mild drug. You should experience virtually no side effects. Those you do experience will diminish over time. 

As ulter once said "safer then baby food". 

*How long before it kicks in?* 

Individual thing. Varies on product line as well. BTG hits quickest, ** slowest if at all. 

I noticed vascularity and hardness within 2-3 days with generics, and strength in 2.5 weeks. Huck saw strength in 3 days on BTG. Wait about 3 weeks for the full effect before you get dissapointed. 

Vascularity and hardness will come quick, it's very nice. I had spiderweb viens on my pecs that I've never seen before in just 3 days on Ox. 

*What is this drug used for?* 

Involuntary weight loss. HIV, AIDS, burns etc. Liver treatment in severe alcohol induced liver damage. 

*What is the halflife of Ox?* 

~9 hours. 

*When should ox be dosed?* 

There are two camps. 

Camp 1: Take it all in the morning. The rationale is that your blood concentrations will 'fall off' by the time you go to bed, which will limit HPTA impact during this crucial "recentering" time for your body. 

Camp 2: Spread it out evenly through the day. This will keep blood concentrations steady. Plus, don't we want that nice anabolic substance in our veins during our growth at night? 

My comments: With a halflife of 9 hours, this issue is virtually meaningless. The ideas used in "camp 1" apply well when you have a substance with a 3 hour halflife (dbol ), (e.g. if 30mg of dbol is taken at 9am, only about 1 miligram is left in your bloodstream by bedtime. great.) I don't think things pan out so well with a 9 hour halflife drug. If 40mg is taken at 9am, at bedtime you will have approximately 10mg or more in your bloodstream. You would have about 15 at bedtime if you took it 4 times evenly through the day. I don't think you are giving your body any dropoff at night anyway. 

Conclusion: Take it whenever you want. Choose the camp you agree with and do it, things will work out. 


*What gains can I expect?* 

Individual question. I've heard of folks with no gain in lbm, I've heard of a 15lb gain. It all depends on your diet, brand, etc. However, don't expect this to pack 3 times the punch of a sust/dbol cycle because it costs 3 times as much. . 

This question is actually pretty silly, so I won't delve into it. 
You CAN expect hardness and vascularity. 

*How about doses for women?* 

Go scope out the Womens discussion. However, from the grape vine I've heard of dosages starting at 2.5mg/day ramping up to 10mg/day. I wouldn't recommend more. I know little about anabolics in women though. Don't use anything but BTG/SPA. The cost is so small with female dosages and the damage done to a women's body from counterfiets is far too great. Overmore, you can't dose small amounts accurately with 10mg caps/tabs. 


*How long is a typical Oxandrolone cycle?* 

Most tend to agree longer is better with Ox. 6 weeks seems to be the minimum, while 10 weeks is recommended and common. Over 10 weeks might be stressful on the ole' liver. 

*Where can I get some?* 

Read the board rules ya jabroni!

----------


## iron4life79

very cool x,
should take care of some of the faq's we get here............hehe.

seriously bro, great post, answered some questions for me as well.

peace bb79

----------


## NightOp

bump... good and useful. thnx bro.

----------


## JohnnyB

Good information XB,

I was thinking about adding some anavar to my planned cycle, now it will left out (save some money too :Smilie: ). That's what I love about this board we can all share and learn more information so we can make better decisions on a planned cycle.

Thanks XB,

JohnnyB

----------


## 03733+$

thanks for the info!

-037

----------


## Whiteyebrowe

thanx
to the top

----------


## XBiker

BumP

----------


## goldenFloyd

%#$^, need to get clomid.

----------


## 03733+$

*THIS IS SOME GOOD INFO !!!* 

BUMP

----------


## King Samson

That had to take some time. Thanks bro. Its guys like you that make this board as great as it is.

----------


## Nico

Thanks bro.

----------


## G Child

Good post bro, noticed the increase in Ox questions too.

----------


## Neo

BUMP!!!! Great post bro!!!!

----------


## mackrazy

Excellent post bro, that answered a couple of my questions. thanks

----------


## JohnnyB

Good post Bro

----------


## WTC

.

----------


## ShowBiz

Great info XB. 

ShowBiz

----------


## XBiker

BizUmp

----------


## McBain

Nice post. If anyone has any experience with anavar cycles it would be great if they would start posting them. Specifics would be nice (ie doses, cycle length, side effects, and anything else they stacked it with, and of course gains in mass and loss in bodyfat.) I know there are a few testimonials over on EF, I read threw those and they were interesting to read. Especially the one where a guy gained 15lbs on an anavar only cycle that was 6 weeks I believe? at 40mg/day. Makes me tempted to maybe try anavar by itself to start off.

----------


## NightOp

okay guys.. thought I would bump this one.. also found a thread at elite with a big study and info on anavar . here > http://boards.elitefitness.com/forum...hreadid=111209

----------


## Core

Mcbain, I did a var only cycle for 4 weeks (had to cut it short), 50mg ed. I gained 9 lbs (161 to 170) which I'm still holding 1 month later. All solid muscle. Strength went up big time. At 165 I was benching over 425lbs. I lost a lot of strength after the cycle but my strength is still greater then before. 4th week my sex drive went down a lot. A week after I stopped, my sex drive returned, no clomid. If I was to do it again (which I am) I would do a 8 week cycle 50ed with clomid after.

----------


## Iwan2bsolid2

Nice post!!!

----------


## Farm boy

good post

----------


## Catyal

Great info!! I started my first anavar cyle yesterday..The info on cholesterol effects was very helpful..Thanks for putting that all together!!

----------


## chicamahomico

Nice, and good timing. I'm thinking Var will be my next cycle.

----------


## simplyjacked14

this was the best thread ive eva read applause go out to u

----------


## before7

> this was the best thread ive eva read applause go out to u


thanks for the info nice post

----------


## BDTR

Good read.

I still say leave var for rich women though.

----------


## cfiler

Great post! It answered my question about var!

Thanks!

----------


## Full Intensity

I'll bump this one , good post X  :Thumps Up:

----------


## punk_bbuilder

very good post. This answered alot of my questions on anavar . Good work boys

----------


## 01dragonslayer

Great info. THX Biker.

----------


## 50%Natural

Bump to the top. Great post for those looking into anavar .

----------


## powerlifter

Nice post lots of good info - thanks Bro

----------


## Viking_Power

Thanks, good info, was thinking of adding some var in next cycle also!

VP

----------


## firefitr5287

great info... I think you just talked me into getting some Var for my next cycle!

----------


## omen78

Great post, man. Answered alot of ?'s ...

----------


## ironfist

This is good, tons of var questions lately...

----------


## Duckmanfoochew

bump!

----------


## UrbanDawg

exactly what i wanted know ..and..

 :Smilie:  = postCount++;

----------


## JohnDoe1234

Can we have this moved to the Educational threads forum.

----------


## CarvedFromStone

nice just the info i was looking for, have you ever heard of a 15mg pill not sure the company

----------


## 3nz

Thats was extremely helpful, thanks.
How much should one worry about the supression of HPTA?

----------


## PTbyJason

> Can we have this moved to the Educational threads forum.


 Yep, that's just what I was about to do.

----------


## robotechjair

I am fairly new in this forum and fairly new to steroids . Just finish a mild cycle and gained 17 pouns of solid muscle. I am 5' 11" and weight about 203lbs with 10% bf. My ?? is that i have recently aquired 200 spa anavar pills. My source told me they are 5mg, but every book and web page tells me spa only makes 2.5 mg pills. Who is correct?

----------


## johnsomebody

I've used Var both times on the two cycles I've done -first in the last few weeks of Test/EQ at 30mg/day while coming off both pre PCT and second alone with Prop for 12 weeks, 40mg/day. 

A month after the first cycle my HDL was badly low and LDL up slightly, a month after the second my LDL was normal and my HDL was normal. That was my only concern about taking Var so long and at least in my case my fears were unfounded. I prefer it to EQ myself -no anxiety or blood pressure increase, decent gains and about the same vascularity.

I had the same side effect the first time I took it of being nauseous the first week, but no problem the second time.

----------


## Matto20

take policosanol during your anavar cycles and it will help significantly with cholesterol issues.

----------


## BOSTONBEATDOWNS

Awsome Thread Bro!!!

----------


## simplecanibus

is there any point is supplementing with trib on a cycle? or should you just wait for pct?

----------


## johnsomebody

Since I spoke glowingly about Var previously I wanna report six months later I've decided it sucks big time. It's taken me six months to get my cardio capacity and normal energy level back after that cycle, and I'd never do that to myself again. My previous T/EQ cycle hardly made a dent by comparison. I didn't use policosanol or much else other than a little Nolva so I can't say if that kind of stuff helps. But I did go into the cycle with my total cholesterol at 150 so I wasn't too worried. I didn't test HDL levels during so I can't say how bad it was but it must have been bad.

I've been researching it and nearly every study mentions its neg effects on HDL. One conerning HIV muscle wasting compared deca and Var -the Var group lost fat and the deca gained but the Var group had such bad HDL levels they cut the study short and switched them to deca. That was on 20mg/day and I believe it was 12 weeks, if I recall correctly.

Keep in mind lower HDL means higher likelihood of atherosclerosis/heart disease, at least in everything I've read. I have one article stating a one point drop represents a six percent increase in the likelihood of heart disease.

----------


## RW3333

XBiker, solid post bro. Great post for people considering Oxandrolone.

----------


## Drummerboy

wondering if var has the bad sides at 5-10 mg a day

----------


## RW3333

5-10 mg a day isnt that much at all, you need at least 20 to see minimum effects. Var itself doesnt comparitvely have that many bad sides. ive never tried running it that low. and to me it wouldnt make sense taking 5 mg twice a day because of the low dosage. there is a recommended dosage per pound of bodyweight, it slips my mind right now for some reason. but drummer boy thats an interesting question. hmm...

----------


## Dimes

Good post, Im thinking of trying anavar soon, thanks.

----------


## playa4933

what about nolva during the cycle?

----------


## djdjdjddjon

its great that your using 'reputable' journals as references, however how can you reference liver values and hpta supression in children and alcoholics with heptatitis and expect that to be comparable for 20-40 yr old body builders? completely different ballgame, let alone a completely different sport...i dont see how you can rationalize these results to 'our' community...?

----------


## YounG_SluG11

> its great that your using 'reputable' journals as references, however how can you reference liver values and hpta supression in children and alcoholics with heptatitis and expect that to be comparable for 20-40 yr old body builders? completely different ballgame, let alone a completely different sport...i dont see how you can rationalize these results to 'our' community...?


Agreed.

----------


## fanatic

Great Var post. Bump

----------


## taquipariu

I don´t think it is a good IDea Matto20...

Only because it boozes the cholesterol to transport the roid over the blood, so if you cut it...

You cut the roid effect... Doesn´t it ?




> take policosanol during your anavar cycles and it will help significantly with cholesterol issues.

----------


## devil1

hit the nail right on the head, one question though? maybe i missed it, are var alone cycles recommended

----------


## proboy1

I read off an online source that Anavar will gain you 20 to 30 pounds in about 3 weeks. Said it was mostly waterweight though. It also said that the other sides were quite serious. I'm confused.

----------


## proboy1

That site also said that males should take between 50mg and 150mg daily.

----------


## skyline04

that site was way off. You can gain some serious waterweight with dbol , with sometimes nasty sides. Var is a lot more mild, and won't pack on the water weight. It sounds like the average user takes 40-60 mg daily.

----------


## outlaw55

thanks for the great info i've been hearing about this and has sparked my curiosity. Leaness and hardness! what else would be beneficial to take this with?

----------


## Rider

Sorry to hijack but Generic Supplements anavar are they good to go? do u know anything about them?

----------


## ***xxx***

> That site also said that males should take between 50mg and 150mg daily.



hahah ur confusing anadrol and anavar  :1laugh:

----------


## Rider

????

----------


## i'm rick james

this was a good post. very informative. all i want to know is what can i expect to pay for a 30 day supply at a time

----------


## Jsik98

Thanks for the info bro. I actually just started my first var cycle so stumbling upon this post was quite pleasing! I'm just taking 2 12.5mg's a ED. People have told me to up the dose, but I want to see if this will do it for me. If 25mgs ED does the trick then why waste, right? BTW, I'm also doing cyp,eq, and deca .....(another reason for the low dose!)

----------


## jucinator

Var rocks i love to take 100mgs a day and get strong , great post learn somthin every day.

----------


## mark956101957

For me I think the strength gains and lack of sides are what keep me coming back to it plus I can buy powder, mix with peg 300, a little peppermint flavoring and I am set with some nice oral anavar . 60mg daily. If anyone else can recommend a better dose than 60mg for 8 weeks to 10 weejs, I am all ears. Thanks. Oh I do mix it with prop- would be a waste in my mind to do it alone.

----------


## lfrisbee

Great informative post.

----------


## don anabolico

done var 3 times... umm i love it... oh and policosanol will help your cholesterol dramatically... well for me it did.
i gained 9 lbs and lost some bf (var is the only steroid that aids in sub q fat loss) and was vascular as a mofo. when on var, i reccoment taking creatine with it as you absorb more of it into your muscles. i didnt take creatine, cause it gives me the shits.
only steroid i love better than var is tren . next cycle will be 100mg tren eod, 400mg test prop/week, 40 mg of btg var.
w1-2: test/dnp 
w2-6: test/tren
w6-12: test/tren/var
w12-14: test/var
w14-15 var
w15-16 var/dnp

hcg administered half way through cycle @500 iu's for 4 days
and week 14 for 5 days @ 500

nolva(25), clomid(50), and adex(2.5) administered for 5 weeks and check levels.

ya var is awsome, sorry had to share that, lol.... should be in mid november.

----------


## Montgomery

sounds good

----------


## dirtyvegas

sweet..good info

~dv~

----------


## Papi93

After reading this article, it sound like it shouldn't be used for a bridge  :Icon Pissedoff:  .

----------


## dragon69

I have checked profiles on this all over the net and it sounds like a dose of 40mg gets good results. Opinions on this then? 
If I have 100 20mg caps, would it make more sense to go 60mg for 33 days or 40mg for 7 weeks?

----------


## dragon69

bump

----------


## dragon69

bump bump.......var dose?60 for 33 days or 40 for 7 weeks

----------


## BIG PAPPA PUMP

i want some anavar but my sources cant get it! so piisssssseed

----------


## Sanecrazy

bump

----------


## auto239306

From a newbie: learned a lot Thanks

----------


## needle

def good read!

----------


## powerliftmike

> Where can I get some?
> 
> Read the board rules ya jabroni!


Haha, I hear ya man

----------


## 1beautifulblonde

Oxandrolone also has little effect on the body's own natural hormone production. The negative feedback was found to be very minor, meaning that during short term use no suppression of Gonadotropin releasing hormone (GnRH, start of natural testosterone production) was noted. This meant that whatever gains made, as little as they may have been, were very easily maintained post-cycle. So there was also *no use for products like Clomid or Nolvadex in conjunction with oxandrolone consumption.* The easy to maintain low gains would indicate a low binding to the androgen receptor. While not extremely high, it should actually be noted that it does have quite decent binding to the androgen receptor. But the reason for its mild effects is quite likely the low dose used. Rarely if ever are doses higher than 20 mg used on a daily basis. Either because of convenience or due to the high price. But comparing that the doses of other steroids this is remarkably low. So its only logical the gains and side-effects aren't particularly notable. 

Read this information on this site...not saying its all correct, but just looks like some good information to read.
http://steroids.x-doctors.com/winstr...bol-10-mg.html

----------


## Milky87

Big Cat is wrong in that. He states that "rarely if ever are doses higher than 20 mg used on a daily basis". Most people ive read about dont even go lower than 50mg

----------


## kirk3624

Reading this thread, Var sounds great. My question is why is a 10-12 week cycle of test enth suggested for newbie's? From what I have read, it seems var would be a more logical choice.

----------


## dogsofwar

> Reading this thread, Var sounds great. My question is why is a 10-12 week cycle of test enth suggested for newbie's? From what I have read, it seems var would be a more logical choice.


Please don't get the wrong vibe from this response. Var
is more of a supplemental workout choice. You use Var in conjuntion with your normal test supplement. If you decide to use an oral, do something around the lines of 12 weeks prop and use the var on the beginning or last half of your cycle depending on how much you have avail. Dont ever use an oral as your meat and potatoes so to speak.. Hope that helps bro.. OTher bros, back me up already.!

----------


## Duckmanfoochew

Just my opinion, but I dont understand how it is possible to comment on the effectiveness of a drug unless it has been used on its own. Once you stack a drug with another, it is almost impossible to tell which drug did what and what drug did or didnt perform....

Alot of dudes are commenting on anavar after it has been added along to another compound in a cycle... 

You cant comment on it's effectiveness unless its been done SOLO!!!!!!

----------


## dale lewis

should I stack anavar with trenbolone or stanazolol if so in what dosage

----------


## phoenix13

Very informative. Thanks.

I had previously read the post regarding not needing PCT on another site, but after reading the first post here, looks like I need to do more research.

----------


## sheb737

great post!! I am starting a cycle of sust and am going to stack with var. Some great help bro! 

Thanxs

----------


## lifeline

> I am fairly new in this forum and fairly new to steroids. Just finish a mild cycle and gained 17 pouns of solid muscle. I am 5' 11" and weight about 203lbs with 10% bf. My ?? is that i have recently aquired 200 spa anavar pills. My source told me they are 5mg, but every book and web page tells me spa only makes 2.5 mg pills. Who is correct?


I've got the same problem atm. I've got access to 5mg var from SPA but all the research I've done says the SPA variety only comes in 2.5mg. 
did yours look like this?
http://forums.steroid.com/attachment...8&d=1172662861

----------


## Tab

Thank you for info on women & var

----------


## mpman

i was wondering about steroid alternatives do they work and what is agood one or stack to start with

----------


## weaz12

quick question.....i just ordered anavar the is claimed to be 30mg/per pill......can this be true????? curious cuz i didnt see it in your list of brands?????

----------


## donovan303

I've been taking 50mg anavar per day for 5 weeks with nothing else. Ive been training 6 days a week 2 hrs per day. Included in that is 6kms running in morning and 6kms walking at night which accounts for about an hour of it. My diet consists of about 800-900 calories per day. Would you believe I have gained 1.5 kg per week for the last 3 weeks?

----------


## dlo_chop_xxx

How would a anavar + dianabol cycle work ?

----------


## eljugo16

personally i wouldnt do it. kind of contradicts dont you think. One is lean and vascularity and the other retains A LOT of water

----------


## Cut2Var

If you do Var with Creatine (not mono) you can prevent the water retention, alongside doing some Nova.
It should be a clean-cut*[ting]* cycle.

----------


## MaGiCJNG

Awesome post thanks bro!

----------


## MaGiCJNG

> I've been taking 50mg anavar per day for 5 weeks with nothing else. Ive been training 6 days a week 2 hrs per day. Included in that is 6kms running in morning and 6kms walking at night which accounts for about an hour of it. My diet consists of about 800-900 calories per day. Would you believe I have gained 1.5 kg per week for the last 3 weeks?


800-900 calories A DAY??? Good lordy thats low...AND you gained weight haha...thats crazy.

----------


## petethemanc

On var and winny right now, 40mg ed var and 50 winny. Love these two

----------


## ciccio

Great read !! Just started var today for the first time. Gonna run with 30mgs a day for 8 weeks. Could anyone tell me when/how to start clomid? Thanks !!

----------


## str8cubano79

Var is my favorite

----------


## TatMan

great read

----------


## eltoro

Solid advice, I took my first steroid cycle with var and had amazing gains, but I noticed greatly increased aggression if I drank at all and water retention, though I had no acne problems. Muscles got super hard, but not too much bigger and it has little weight gain. I would tell anyone to use it, but it is expensive.

----------


## AthleticEngineering

Maybe this thread is too old but I have a question that I haven't seen addressed elsewhere. According to this study (http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/doi...01-1-1150928.x), anavar can greatly decrease shbg levels. What exactly does shbg do? Should I be concerned about this? I tried to do a little research but I couldn't turn up much information other than that low shgb levels are a possible indicator of diabetes. Any insight would be helpful. Thanks.

----------


## biggerguns

Great old post.

----------


## Linuxian

This should be stickied!

----------


## Kruniac

> Alright guys, I have seen a lot of ?'s concerning anavar lately.
> 
> If I were to be stranded on an island with only one AAS to choose, I would take var over everything else. Why??
> 
> It's an oral, so no poking. It's a mild drug and is only slightly liver toxic. It makes you strong, lean, hard, and no aggression (IMO). If anything, it makes me feel jolly and warm. 
> 
> This was originally posted by Twitched over at Elite.
> 
> Enjoy!
> ...


Thanks man. Educational as hell.

----------


## supersiz2006

Great info, thanks

----------


## Tarheel

Nice posts fellas! very informative...I will let you know how my var only cycles turns out!

----------


## TheOdyssey

Thank you

----------


## zepiqueno

awnsered alot of question's last one is nolvadex just as good for pct with var as clomid if so what would the dosing of that be ,thanks ,

----------


## BJJ

> Maybe this thread is too old but I have a question that I haven't seen addressed elsewhere. According to this study (http://www.blackwell-synergy.com/doi...01-1-1150928.x), anavar can greatly decrease shbg levels. What exactly does shbg do? Should I be concerned about this? I tried to do a little research but I couldn't turn up much information other than that low shgb levels are a possible indicator of diabetes. Any insight would be helpful. Thanks.


Your link is about young guys on puberty while I believe any aas should not be used if your biological age is under 25yo. So, your reported study, do not apply.
In any case:

SHBG: Glycoprotein with high affinity for testosterone and estradiol, it is a protein of transport that conveys the steroidal hormones in the bloodstream to the target tissues.

After it was produced in the cells of testicular Leydig, under the influence of pituitary hormone LH (luteinising), the testosterone enter the stream circulatory where special binds to plasma proteins. Thanks to this link the testosterone may be transported to the various tissues where explains its own functions. In the blood of man the 45% of testosterone is linked with the SHBG (sex hormon binding protein), while the 53% is linked with the albumin (this protein has an affinity for the testosterone 1000 times lower than the SHBG but its blood concentration is 1000 times higher). Only 2% of testosterone ttl in man can migrate to the cells and exercise specific functions. The level of SHBG in the body varies from individual to individual and may be altered by many factors. An increased level of estrogen and thyroid hormones is associated with an increased concentration of SHBG and vice versa. The recruitment of anabolic steroids with high androgenic sides are associated with a decline of levels of SHBG.
The link of testosterone with the SHBG protects from a fast metabolism by ensuring blood concentration more stable and maintaining unchanged until reaching the target tissues. In the membranes plasma sensitive cells to its action were recently discovered specific receptors for the SHBG. In the light of these discoveries these carriers not acting only as mere carriers but hold a more complex that has yet to be clarified.
Anabolic steroids have different affinity for the SHBG. For some this feature is marked for other less. Some of them, as the proviron , are used for their strong tendency to bind with these proteins. This feature, apparently disadvantage, can become particularly useful if you are using at the same time other anabolic steroids.

----------


## elpropiotorvic

> Your link is about young guys on puberty while I believe any aas should not be used if your biological age is under 25yo. So, your reported study, do not apply.
> In any case:
> 
> SHBG: Glycoprotein with high affinity for testosterone and estradiol, it is a protein of transport that conveys the steroidal hormones in the bloodstream to the target tissues.
> 
> After it was produced in the cells of testicular Leydig, under the influence of pituitary hormone LH (luteinising), the testosterone enter the stream circulatory where special binds to plasma proteins. Thanks to this link the testosterone may be transported to the various tissues where explains its own functions. In the blood of man the 45% of testosterone is linked with the SHBG (sex hormon binding protein), while the 53% is linked with the albumin (this protein has an affinity for the testosterone 1000 times lower than the SHBG but its blood concentration is 1000 times higher). Only 2% of testosterone ttl in man can migrate to the cells and exercise specific functions. The level of SHBG in the body varies from individual to individual and may be altered by many factors. An increased level of estrogen and thyroid hormones is associated with an increased concentration of SHBG and vice versa. The recruitment of anabolic steroids with high androgenic sides are associated with a decline of levels of SHBG.
> The link of testosterone with the SHBG protects from a fast metabolism by ensuring blood concentration more stable and maintaining unchanged until reaching the target tissues. In the membranes plasma sensitive cells to its action were recently discovered specific receptors for the SHBG. In the light of these discoveries these carriers not acting only as mere carriers but hold a more complex that has yet to be clarified.
> Anabolic steroids have different affinity for the SHBG. For some this feature is marked for other less. Some of them, as the proviron, are used for their strong tendency to bind with these proteins. This feature, apparently disadvantage, can become particularly useful if you are using at the same time other anabolic steroids.


I might be wrong Bjj but aren't the studies that support that var is HPTA suppresive done on teenagers as well?...

----------


## zepiqueno

okay so i got a little bit of a long one here , i am cutting weight 4 a jiu jitsu contest and i started Anavar i have 22% bf but i have quite a bit of muscle mass ,lots of ppl are telling me this is gyno waiting to happen wondering what ur guys opinions are ,or if i should take clen and t3 with this cycle and then nolvadex or clomid after ? and if i can only get nolva what the dosing should be like and for how long coming off thanks

----------


## BJJ

> okay so i got a little bit of a long one here , i am cutting weight 4 a jiu jitsu contest and i started Anavar i have 22% bf but i have quite a bit of muscle mass ,lots of ppl are telling me this is gyno waiting to happen wondering what ur guys opinions are ,or if i should take clen and t3 with this cycle and then nolvadex or clomid after ? and if i can only get nolva what the dosing should be like and for how long coming off thanks


post pics

----------


## terraj

> okay so i got a little bit of a long one here , i am cutting weight 4 a jiu jitsu contest and i started Anavar i have 22% bf but i have quite a bit of muscle mass ,lots of ppl are telling me this is gyno waiting to happen wondering what ur guys opinions are ,or if i should take clen and t3 with this cycle and then nolvadex or clomid after ? and if i can only get nolva what the dosing should be like and for how long coming off thanks


Hello bud,

Many people say clen impedes cardio a lot.... I would agree with this idea and I know when you are rolling on a mat you need all the cardio you can get.
You will not notice much a change from the Var with your curent BF.
I think you should be in the diet section.

Peace 
Terraj

----------


## layman

bump excellent read!

----------


## elpropiotorvic

Man I'd stay away from clen ... It's just bad for the heart IMO... Tried it for three weeks following a thread that perfectbeast made... And to be Honest... I felt my heart not liking it, there is no past of any cardiac conditions in either side tracked up until my great grandparents... I'm very healthy and don't eat crap food,... Stick to ur cardio and diet...That is the most healthy-cost-effective way to lose fat. 

U will win ur tournament by having good will, technique conditioning and a plan, not by having less fat( sure it helps to move easier ) 

As forthe gyno .. I have pubertal gyno and did var in april and didn't get anything... Did nolva just in case 20 mg Ed for 30 days

stay healthy

elpropiotorvic

----------


## Captain37

Awesome post!!

----------


## buriedlemons

good info thanks

----------


## Steroidman99

> Man I'd stay away from clen ... It's just bad for the heart IMO... Tried it for three weeks following a thread that perfectbeast made... And to be Honest... I felt my heart not liking it, there is no past of any cardiac conditions in either side tracked up until my great grandparents... I'm very healthy and don't eat crap food,... Stick to ur cardio and diet...That is the most healthy-cost-effective way to lose fat. 
> 
> U will win ur tournament by having good will, technique conditioning and a plan, not by having less fat( sure it helps to move easier ) 
> 
> As forthe gyno .. I have pubertal gyno and did var in april and didn't get anything... Did nolva just in case 20 mg Ed for 30 days
> 
> stay healthy
> 
> elpropiotorvic


Clen is the biggest sh*t I have ever had in my body. Pooh!

----------


## BJJ

> *Based on my personal experience, I wanted to update this post:*
> 
> *Is oxandrolone an effective bridge?*
> 
> See "Does anavar supress your HPTA". 
> 
> *What is the highest recommended dose for bodybuilding purposes?*
> 
> From my research, the consensus is that anything over 80mg shows extreme diminishing returns. *Agreed, in fact I had great results @ 63 mg ed averaged.*
> ...


*Good Luck and remember the addition of Mesterolone (Proviron) was a good move in my case.*

----------


## AnimalJ

Awesome post i was thinking of including var in my cycle, i need not think anymore. thanks for the info.

-Animal

----------


## flopaflush

> *What is the highest recommended dose for bodybuilding purposes?*
> 
> From my research, the consensus is that anything over 80mg shows extreme diminishing returns.


So, does this mean 80mg/day? And are there tabs that are 25mg each?

----------


## bdogs79

Are there any known drug interactions with Clen + Var together? And is a Nolva/Clomid combo a better PCT option after Var, then just Clomid?

----------


## XLR8now

bump that

----------


## fummins

Great post, anyone monitor their BP while on Anavar , if so any changes?

----------


## sarasotafloridabrian

Perfect post for me.

----------


## forestcall

For the Clomid-

is the AR-R good for this need? 
-- Liquid Clomi 70mL 35mg/mL

Thanks

----------


## jdusty77

i have been using it for 3 weeks and im starting to harden up nice. Im having some serious lack of appetite and stomach discomfort. also aching bad at night but that could be from anything.
also nearing the end of 500mg sus/week and 300 mg deca got up to 275 pds and feeling strong a hell

----------


## jim apple

Will it hurt anything if you dont run it with test.

----------


## songdog

just might throw some in my next cycle

----------


## forestcall

> Great post, anyone monitor their BP while on Anavar, if so any changes?


I notice my BP went from 114/70 to 130/70
But then I started taking stuff from iherb.com like MadreLabs, Now Foods, Green Vibrance, etc. for liver, cholesterol, and digestion and it shot down to 112/70 again :-)

Also when I started taking triple the dose of Digestive Enzymes about every 2 hrs I stopped having stomach issues.

What did you find?

----------


## Beautybee

Great post, it answered a lot of questions for me!!!! 

Just a quick question, you say women shouldn't take anymore than 10mg per day? Some one has advised me to take 30mg per day, is that too much?

----------


## Alex222542

Thanks! This answered alot of questions I had. I have been wanting to try anavar for awhile!

----------


## kyeclipseracer

Still a lot of good info.

----------


## Sicko

In week 2 of 8 on BD 10mg 'Var @ 80mg ed solo cycle.
Strength gains already noticable
Intensity in gym already noticable
Libido is above norm.
Appetite lower than norm
occaisional headaches
tightness of upper body noticable
piss a lot (might be the 2 gal. h2o i drink ed)
noticable struggle with my cardio (lung capacity)

SOME OF THIS COULD SIMPLY BE MIND FUK CUZ I KNOW IM ON,BY NEXT WEEK IM SURE I WILL BE ABLE TO SEPERATE FACT FROM FICTION....KEEP YA POSTED W/ STATS SOON..

----------


## BrettVarvre

> In week 2 of 8 on BD 10mg 'Var @ 80mg ed solo cycle.
> Strength gains already noticable
> Intensity in gym already noticable
> Libido is above norm.
> Appetite lower than norm
> occaisional headaches
> tightness of upper body noticable
> piss a lot (might be the 2 gal. h2o i drink ed)
> noticable struggle with my cardio (lung capacity)
> ...


First off really thorough post thanks to the author

Second Sicko how did this work out for you I am planning on starting the same exact cycle soon for my first ever. I'm especially interested in the cardio impact I havent seen that mentioned before and like to run a lot.

----------


## -Ender-

really?? this thread is almost 10 fuking years old. i'm certain that you'll have better luck getting answers by starting your own thread in the right section.

----------


## BrettVarvre

sorry as you can see i'm new to this and was reading the educational threads first as per the instructions for beginners. I saw no reason to start an entire new thread to ask a question that I'm sure has been answered several times before. the post i was referring to is from sep. 2010 so i thought I might get some feedback. sorry.

----------


## joeylol

Thank you! Answered alot of my questions.

----------


## deltacinco

Awesome info, thanks. There is a lot of contradictory information here, but you backed yours with references and appeared to be objective in your presentation... ergo you have me swayed.

----------


## SlimJoe

I like clen

----------


## Barnett_56

This is very good information as I was looking into starting slow with something like this.

----------


## gethuge21

would anavar be better for leaning out then tren ?

----------


## longhorn1

starting my anavar only cycle with 10mg BD. should i chew or swallow? 30mg ed for 6-8 weeks. seems like taking clomid post cycle is a good idea. want to add qaulity muscle, but mainly keep what i have while cutting up. im [email protected] about 15% bf and would like to be 190 @9% bf. do not want to worry about hairloss or a major impact to my testicles.
ive done all pre blood work(all good) and will supp with liver & choles pills. will also do booldwork in 1 month to dbl check levels. diet and cardio is in check and have been lifting for over 10 years

----------


## formerly

About to start a cycle of anavar only. 30mg/ed. 5 weeks. No pct as none of my friends pct and they say its fine.

Finished my 3rd week (zero sides) and now going to 40mg/ed for 3 more weeks. 6 total.

----------


## hsvcraig

That was a good read!

----------


## aronjrsmil

if a person is younger ( say in their early 20's) do the side effects become more likely?

----------


## ark420

was looking into this, thanks bro.

----------


## junjo

trying to submit a question about my Var side effects, but the anti-spam stops me at every try. Ive tried taking out words I "think" might be doing it, but it doesnt really list banned words, so I dont know how to post my question?....

----------


## Doom44

Nice post

----------


## livestrong74

Can't figure out where to post?

21 yo
5'6
167
15% bf
My goal is to can as much muscle As humanly possible. What do I need to get my hands on? Very serious need help!!

----------


## BBJT200

good info here

----------


## skoalslayer39

Hello, I'm an 18 year old baseball who will be Playing division 1 college baseball next year. I need something to increase my strength, not good me too huge because I still need to throw etc. but I have also had 3 shoulder surgeries and continue to have shoulder problems today, so I need something that won't effect my shoulder.

----------


## mrgall

> Hello, I'm an 18 year old baseball who will be Playing division 1 college baseball next year. I need something to increase my strength, not good me too huge because I still need to throw etc. but I have also had 3 shoulder surgeries and continue to have shoulder problems today, so I need something that won't effect my shoulder.


Quit baseball lol?

----------


## poison

This thread is over a decade old guys..

----------


## XBiker

> This thread is over a decade old guys..



Still good info, though.  :1stampede:

----------


## conu69

Hey guys im new to everything here, I am a varsity athlete..I am a football/rugby player. I am 315 lbs 6'2. I have a little extra weight but I am in really good shape.
I was wondering when I take anavar , because I am a little heavier ( maybe a lot heavier) what I should be taking with anavar to maintain a healthy body. I have hear that maybe a testosterone supplement ?? Like do you guys change your diet up differently ?
I just want to do it the proper way, I want to cut some fat and gain some lean muscle. I get piss tested once and a while for my sport so I can only afford this steroid because its in and out of your system quick. 
Any thoughts ?? Thanks guys..

----------


## deerparkwater

nice... but one question I have seen a million times is whether you can take it by itself? or do some test with it...

----------


## lauren94

Regarding women and Anavar : What does BTG/SPA stand for? Couldn't find it in the "common abbreviations" thread.

----------


## BIG SMURPH

Great opening post. Answered a lot of my questions for starting my Anavar cycle as recommended by my Dr. for joint recovery post surgery.

----------


## Bfitness

So the Var 10 that you can purchase from here how much mg per capsule does it have? It does not say anywhere. It states to take 1 capsule 3x a day, but how much mg does that amount to?

----------

